# Android-Malware aktiviert sich bei eingehenden Anrufen



## Newsfeed (1 Juni 2011)

Google musste erneut zahlreiche Apps aus seinem Market entfernen. Die Apps sind mit einer neuen Variante von DroidDream infiziert, die durch eingehende Anrufe und SMS gestartet wird. Bis zu 120.000 Nutzer sollen sich bereits infiziert haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

